# Trübes Wasser....



## anz111 (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen!

Das Thema beschäftigt ja viele Teichbesitzer, insbesondere die Schwimmteichfraktion. 
Deshalb mal ein paar Erfahrungen dazu, die ich heuer gemacht habe:

Angefangen hat die Teicheintrübung damit, dass das Wasser nach längerer Schönwetterphase (haha) immer trüber wurde. Ich habe mir dabei erstmal nichts gedacht, da das bei einem Teich meiner Kategorie ja normal ist. 
Dann sind trotz vorheriger Reinigung jedoch einige kleine Schlammpolster aufgetrieben und haben so das Badevergnügen gestört. Also Pumpe und Skimmer angeworfen um so für mehr Durchmischung zu sorgen. Normalerweise pumpe ich mit je einer Stunde am Morgen und am Abend. Ich hab dann das System mal 24 Stunden durchlaufen lassen mit dem Erfolg, dass zwar das Kleinzeuges weg war, jedoch in pürierter Form wieder ins System eingebracht wurde. 

Also Fazit: ein Skimmer ohne anschließende Feinfilterung kannst du vergessen. 

Dann hab ich das Gespräch mit einem Gewässerbiologen geführt und er hat mir folgendes erklärt:
Wenn das Wasser Temperaturen von 24/25 Grad erreicht, findet kein vertikaler Austausch mehr statt. Will heißen, am Abend sinkt das sauerstoffreiche Wasser nach unten und nimmt den "Dreck" mit, der sich dann am Grund ablegt. Wenns zu warm wird, funktioniert diese Naturpumpe nicht mehr. Deshalb auch die Trübung usw. 
Das Wasser hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt 28 Grad .

Also hab ich mich auf ältere Informationen besonnen und die Pumpe einfach mal abgestellt. Siehe da, die Teilchen verklumpten an der Oberfläche und konnte so mit einem feinen Käscher leicht aus dem System entfernt werden. Den Rest erledigen die Kleinstlebewesen. Das Teichwasser war immer herrlich weich und roch und schmeckte auch mit 28 Grad gut - also keine Fäulnis und auch keine Algen. 

Fazit: Ich hau die Pumpe raus und lass den Rest die Natur machen. Der Skimmer hat bei meiner Teichgröße von 270000 l sowieso nur kosmetische Bedeutung. 

Nach 2 Wochen ohne Pumpe ist das Wasser aufgrund des Wetters wieder klarer, zwar immer noch nicht glasklar, aber das brauchts auch nicht, gibts nur in Prospekten oder mit sehr viel Technik, die ich ablehne. 

Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht!

LG Oliver


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2015)

Servus Oliver

Deine Einstellung gefällt mir sehr ... 

Aber ich denke die Trübung könnte mehr werden, vorallem wenn es wieder wärmer wird.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## anz111 (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo Helmut!

Ja das denk ich auch. Das Wasser ist ja trotzdem sauber. Das reicht mir erst mal. Da der Teich erst im dritten Jahr ist, will ich der Natur den Vorzug geben.
Irgendwelche Filter kann ich ja immer noch einbauen . Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass ich das nicht brauche. Die Natur macht das ja schon länger....

LG Oliver


----------



## Heidelberger (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo Oliver,
"gefällt mir" als Vertreter der "low-Technik" -Fraktion und auch "Im Schwimmteichpflanzer" -aber: Den Satz "Das Sediment muss raus" kennst du ja sicher. Lösung wäre natürlich: Mindestens einmal im Jahr die untere Schicht absaugen. Problem bleibt: Beim Schwimmen wird auch die untere Schicht ständig aufgewirbelt und das ist bei älterem Sediment der Wasserqualität wenig zuträglich. Das ist in einem Naturteich ja nicht so -da verlandet das Ganze halt zunehmend, die untere Schicht wird aber auch nicht aufgewirbelt, Wasser bleibt klar.... Ist z.B. bei meiner Badewanne (in der ich nicht schwimme oder bade) seit Jahren so = Miniteich fett bepflanzt und immer klar, aber die Bodenschicht wird immer dicker.
War bei mir übrigens auch so mit den Algen im Schwimmteich (bei Wassertemperaturen bis 27 Grad) und dem Abkeschern, seitdem auch klar -habe die 90 Watt- Pumpe auch nur tagsüber im Intervallbetrieb an...
Gruß, Martin


----------



## anz111 (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo Martin!

Ja den Spruch kenn ich, aber nur von einem Anbieter . 
Nein so schlimm ist das ganze ja gar nicht. Mir zeigt es halt die natürlichen Vorgänge im Wasser auf. Mit entsprechender Technik geht da sicher viel, aber wenn, dann eben nur das große Paket. Und da hätt ich eh einen Pool bauen können .
Was heuer dazukommt, mir erst jetzt so richtig bewusst wird, ist dass ein extrem hoher Eintrag von Fichtenpollen war (alle 4 Jahre) und der Teich und die ganze Gegend teilweise tagelang gelb waren. Spielt sicher auch eine Rolle.

LG Oliver

PS: Schmucken Teich hast du da gebaut


----------



## 4711LIMA (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo Oliver, ich muss mich da auch mal melden.....
Bei uns ist heuer im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr überhaupt noch keine Trübung aufgetreten. Das Wasser ist im Hauptteich klar bis zum Grund, mehr will ich eigentlich nicht sehen. Die Umwälzpumpen durch den FG sind zu ca. 50% im Betrieb, die Skimmer etwa auch 50%. War Anfang Juni 4 Tage auf Urlaub und die Skimmer in dieser Zeit aus, danach siehts nicht mehr so schön aus, also Skimmer möchte ich nicht missen.
Vor ca. 5 Wochen hab ich mal die Teichfläche komplett Schlamm gesaugt, war schön sauber für ein paar Tage, jetzt ist schon wieder was am Grund. Das sehe ich aber eher locker, ich wollte ja keinen Swimmingpool.
Etwas biologischer siehts in den beiden Filtergräben aus, da schwimmen schon reichlich Fadenalgen, ich glaub in der Zwischenzeit, das gehört dazu, die fressen ja auch irgendwas aus dem Wasser, sonst wären Sie nicht da - im ersten Moment denkt man aber schon: Glibberbrühe. Der Schwimmteichbereich ist allerdings vollkommen frei von Fadenalgen oder sonstigen Verunschönerungen.
Auf den Bildern sieht man gut die Sichttiefe, beider Seerose ist´s ca. 65 cm.
Gruss, Lima

 .


----------



## PeterBoden (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

hier schreibt anz111 etwas zu einem bisher recht verhalten geführtem Thema, danke!
Wie ist es denn nun mit der "Sauberkeit" oder der "Klarheit" in technikarmen oder gar technikfreien Teichen? Geht das überhaupt?
Nicht nur Neueinsteiger werden geprägt von der Fülle der Vorschläge zu teilweise exzessiven Technikeinsätzen.
Wohlgemerkt, es geht hier im Schwimmteichunterforum um recht große Teiche und um eben naturnahe Teiche. Das passt auch zusammen, eine weitverbreitete und mittlerweile als gesichert geltende Aussage gibt eine Mindestgröße von 100 m² bei naturnahen Teichen an ab welcher sie sehr stabil funktionieren.
Mit dem 'funktionieren' ist die Klarheit des Wassers gemeint, im Normalfall ohne jedwede Technik.
Und das ist der Normalfall bei einem Teich. _-ich habe in der Natur noch keinen Teich mit z.B.einem Bodenablauf oder einer Filteranlage entdeckt- ;-)_
Sowie man einen Skimmer, einen Bodenablauf, Filter (ganz schlimm UV-Lampen) verwendet weicht man von der Normalität ab, das sollte so einmal in aller Deutlichkeit postuliert werden.
Natürlich muss man bei anderen Teichformen wie bei kleinen Teichen oder gar Teichen mit Nitriteinbringung (Fische) zu Maßnahmen greifen welche die Nährstoffarmut herbei führen, da geht die unendliche Technikgeschichte dann los.
Eine Schande so etwas einzusetzen ist es keinesfalls, niemand braucht sich rechtzufertigen.
Es ist letztlich der gewaltige Komfort der großen Wasserfläche welche jeder Schwimmteichbesitzer sein Eigen nennt. Das dieser Luxus aus Unkenntnis oft nicht zur Anwendung kommt indem auf dieser Grundlage eine vergleichsweise große Pflanzenfläche geschaffen wird finde ich schade. Es ist halt manchem nicht bewußt das so ein technikfreier Betrieb problemlos möglich ist, das es der Normalfall ist. Der geneigte Forumsuser hat es mit seinem Wahrnehmungshorizont wesentlich besser, er erhält hier im Forum unbezahlbare Informationen.
_Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich wieder einmal Teichbesuch, das interessierte Ehepaar lässt nächstes Jahr einen passablen Schwimmteich bauen. Ein Galabauer. Grüne geschweißte PVC-Folie in der rechteckig gemauerten Schwimmwanne, eine recht kleine, mit groben weißen Kies (sorry anz) gefüllte Pflanzzone mit einer handvoll Wasserpflanzen. Plus die GROßE FILTERANLAGE._
_Also Galabauer 08/15._

Aber nach der Frage zur prinzipiellen Entscheidung -ob Naturteich oder nicht- zum Kern der Sache hier im Thread.

Wir haben sie doch in unserem Forum, die Besitzer älterer und jüngerer Teiche ansehnlicher Größe, egal ob technikfrei oder technikarm oder technikmoderat.
Ich meine wo wenn nicht hier wäre der richtige Ort um ein paar Langzeitergebnisse vergleichend zu dokumentieren, wie schaut es denn aus mit der "Klarheit" des Wassers über die Saison und über die Jahre?
Wie stark oder schwach ist denn die Sicht, zeitweise getrübt durch verschiedene Algen?
Muss gereinigt werden, wie oft, wie viel?
Was passiert wenn man den Teich sich selber überlässt?
Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit eingesetzter Technik?

Kurz meine Eckdaten, 350 m² Wasserfläche davon etwa 60 m² Schwimmbereich +20 m² Wall und Einstieg, Rest Filter-/Regenerationsbereich. Großer Skimmer mit 8000 l/h Pumpe, extra 20 m² Pflanzenteich als 
Absetz- bzw. Filterbereich, Wasser zurück über 12 m langen Bachlauf in den großen Schwimmteich.
Weiter keinerlei Technik. Skimmer läuft i.d.R. 3 h/Tag. 50 Arten von Pflanzen gepflanzt, ca. 10 Arten sind verschwunden, insgesamt waren es 800 Pflanzen. Anzahl heute unbekannt.

Im ersten Jahr nach dem Bau ist es ein fast klinisch sauberer, akkurater Anblick, wie auf all den schicken Referenzfotos der Galabauer. Geometrisch korrekt wachsende Pflanzen, da wo sie gesetzt wurden. Im Frühjahrserwachen, nachdem die Temperaturen die 15° Grenze überstiegen eine leichte Algenblüte, kaum störend, nach ein zwei, drei Wochen verschwunden, glasklares Wasser.

In den folgenden Jahren verändert sich das Bild, kein Jahr ist wie ein anderes. Von Bedeutung ist die 'Ernte' der abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile, das rigorose Entfernen in mehreren Schritten. Über den Winter Röhrichtstengel stehen lassen wegen dem Gasaustausch, im zeitigen Frühjahr alles schneiden. Das sind bei meinen Verhältnissen etwa zwei Dutzend Schubkarren. Wasserpflanzen ergeben besten Kompost!
Beim Frühjahrserwachen steigen zunächst Mulmfladen an die Oberfläche, man kann sie zerstören dann sinkt eine kleine Wolke von Schwebstoffen wieder auf den Grund oder man wartet bis der Skimmer sie erwischt. Nach spätestens ein paar Tagen hört es auf. In meinem Filterteich setzt sich der Feststoffanteil des Skimmerwassers ab, über den Bachlauf kommt nur noch reines Wasser zurück. Im Herbst kann man im Schwimmteich saugen wie man will, der Mulm siegt immer.
Die alljährliche Algenblüte ist je nach Reinigungsaufwand und Wettersituation unterschiedlich stark und lang.
Im dritten Jahr war sie am stärksten, wenn man überhaupt von stark sprechen kann. Sie dauerte fast sechs Wochen, anfangs einen knappen Meter Sichtweite, Ende Juni dann glasklar.
Jetzt, Ende Juni ist der Zeitpunkt wo die Kaulquappen heraus sind, das Wasser ist klar, hervorragende Sichtweite bis auf den Grund des Schwimmbereiches, das sind etwa 2 m.

Der Zeitpunkt zum großen Reinigungssaugen des Schwimmbereiches ist bei mir jetzt wieder gekommen.
So sieht es Ende Juni bei mir aus:
  
Da wo die beiden Tannenwedel neben dem Unterwasserwall hochwachsen sind es 60 cm Wassertiefe, der Lichtreflex des Himmels verhindert den unverschleierten Blick in die Tiefe des Schwimmbereiches. Nebenbei, die beiden Tannenwedel sind der Rest eines mittelgroßen Tannenwedelunterwasserwaldes, die haben sich weiter nach hinten gezogen, kann sein das sie nächstes Jahr wieder zurück kommen oder ich pflanze nach. Mir wird gerade von einem Teichfreund gestreifter __ Kalmus angeboten, das passt.

So sieht es bei mir aus, ich bin sehr zufrieden. Das Wasser hat hervorragende chem. Werte, trotz gelegentlichen Nachfüllen mit hartem Wasser (10...12° dH) ist der Wert knapp halb so hoch. Sobald ich viel Nachfülle wächst das kümmernde __ Hornkraut an verschiedenen Stellen, ich fische es dann samt des anhaftenden Kalkes heraus.
Also ein wenig Arbeit hat man immer, ob der Spruch "Wenn du einen Teich hast brauchst du keinen Rasen mehr mähen" hinsichtlich eines vergleichsweise geringeren Zeitaufwandes zutrifft stelle ich hier einmal in den Raum. Das die Beschäftigung mit dem Teich sicherlich kurzweiliger ist als das schnöde Rasenmähen...


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo Peter, 
schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen und dann auch noch so einen guten Beitrag 

Aber 



PeterBoden schrieb:


> Und das ist der Normalfall bei einem Teich. _-ich habe in der Natur noch keinen Teich mit z.B.einem Bodenablauf oder einer Filteranlage entdeckt- ;-)_
> Sowie man einen Skimmer, einen Bodenablauf, Filter (ganz schlimm UV-Lampen) verwendet weicht man von der Normalität ab, das sollte so einmal in aller Deutlichkeit postuliert werden.



Wenn ich mir Teiche in der Natur anschaue, dann seh ich entweder einen zu und ablauf oder aber ein langsam verlandenes etwas in der meisten Zeit grün und stinkend.
Und wehe mal wühlt etwas Grund auf, puh das stinkt 

In den Naturteichen steht aber auch nur ganz selten jemand der mal ausputzt 

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juni 2015)

Einen biologischen Schwimmteich ohne Fische und Filterung würde ich auf jeden Fall mit Wasserflöhen impfen...wenn nicht schon welche drin sind.

Was ich machen würde wäre ggf. ein Bodenfilter.


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Juni 2015)

Wenn es ohne Technik funktioniert- warum nicht.
Anz111und Peter Boden ihre Teich gefallen mir super.
LIMA sein Teich ist der Hammer!
-----------------------------------

Aber:
Leider weiß man es oft erst nach ein paar Jahren, welches Teich- Konzept besser wäre.
Und wenn es dann schief geht, hat man oft die __ Nase voll und ist schlimmstenfalls nervlich, körperlich oder fin. nicht mehr in der Lage es zu ändern.

Deswegen würde ich immer empfehlen bei Neubau die Teichform zu optimieren (runde Übergänge Boden/Wand und starkes Gefälle am Boden zu den BA!) und wenigstens die offenen Bodenabläufe, Skimmerrohre in Schwerkraft und Rückläufe fertig zu bauen.

Es handelt sich hier nur um ein paar ABS- Bodenabläufe und Flansche , KG- rohre im Wert von ca. 200 Euro!!!!
Wer daran sparen will.....
Man kann ja die eingedichtete Folie im Bereich der BA und Flansche noch verschlossen lassen.....und erst bei Bedarf aufschneiden.

Den Spruch mit "Das Sediment muss raus!" kenne ich auch aus den Heftchen von NG und ist eigentlich völlig richtig!
Nur dass bei ihrem System der Filterabfolge das Sediment nicht raus kommt, sondern ersteinmal vom Schwimmteich in den Filterteich umgelagert wird und sich dort absetzt....Es verbleibt also im System und düngt weiterhin das Wasser.....

Bis es ev. als Nahrung für die Pflanzen dient, setzt sich ein Großteil als schwarzer, stinkender Schlamm ab.
Das ist selbst bei mir so nach ca. 2 Jahren!

Trotzdem ich in Schwerkraft mit 2 USIII Spaltsieben vor dem Filterteich filter, setzt sich am Boden des Filterteiches stinkender Schwarzschlamm ab.
Ohne die Vorfilterung (was bei NG systembedingt schwer oder nicht mehr nachzurüsten ist) wäre es sicher durch Eintrag von jedem Grobschmutz/ Laub noch schlimmer.
---------------------
Allgemein:

Pumpen im Wasser vor der Filteranlage oder direkt an einen Skimmer angeschlossen - also gepumpte Filtersysteme sind Bau- und Planungssünden.
Das dient leider nur dem Umsatz der Pumpenverkäufer. Leider.

Jeder angesaugte Dreck sollte aus dem Wasser sofort entfernt werden und nicht erst in der Pumpe gehäckselt und dann im Wasser kompostiert werden.

Aber:
Wenn es technikarm oder frei mit geringem Aufwand und ab- und zu mit dem Teichsauger oder Impellerpumpe den Boden absaugend auch zufriedenstellend ohne Filtertechnik funktioniert.
Warum nicht.
---------------------------------

Natürliche Teiche ohne Ablauf kenne ich auch.
In meiner "Jugend" oder als Kind vor 30 Jahren konnte ich in einem fast noch schwimmen.
Jetzt ist der Tümpel komplett verlandet!
Laub - und Nährstoffeintrag von aussen und Pflanzenwachstum erledigen dass auf nat. Weise.

Ein künstlicher. mittelgroßer Garten-Teich mit ca. 50m³ eines Freundes entwickelt jedes Jahr durch Baufehler und falsche Platzwahl (unter Bäumen) ca. 1/2m Schlamm am Boden.......
Lecker.
-------------------------

Der Boden meines Schwimmteiches ist übrigens recht sauber.
Durch Gefälle zu den BA, 3 Koi die fleißig paddeln, die Schwimmbewegungen wird der Mulm wohl recht gut angesaugt.
Zumindest kann ich das gut ertasten beim tauchen.
Die Skimmer werkeln in Schwerkraft auch gut- wenn sie nicht gerade verklemmen....

Wasserfarbe ist bei mir jetzt wieder grün geworden. Temp. war hoch auf 24° und jetzt wieder runter auf 18°.7
Sichtweite ca. 0,5m.
Filterung nur über die beiden USIII und den nachfolgenden Pflanzenfilterteich, indem sich die UW- Pflanzen gut entwickeln.
Keine UV.

Die Sichtweite ist aber dieses Jahr etwas besser geworden als im vorigen Jahr.
Entweder witterungsbedingt andere Zustände, Zufall, oder langsam spielt sich das System ein und die Algen fütternden Nährstoffe werden weniger.

Momentaner Nachteil meines Filtersystems:
Die USIII filtern nur den Grobschmutz kleiner 0,2 oder 0,3mm raus.
Der feine Mulm geht durch und gelangt in den Filterteich.
UV und nachfolgende Feinfilterstufen würden sicher schnell helfen. Dann müsste ich aber wieder Zwischenlösungen basteln und in die Höhe pumpen.
Nö.

Wird sich ja bald (ist ein rel. Zeitbegriff...) ändern.
Nächste Woche wird mein PE TF- Einschubbehälter mit Extruder nachgeschweißt......und dann geht es langsam weiter in die richtige Richtung.
4 Eingänge KG125, 1 Schmutzablauf KG 110, andere Seite 1 x Ausgang DN 250mm zum LH und noch 1x KG 110 und 1x KG 125 PumpenAusgänge als Reserve....
Energiesparende, wartungsarme Vorfilterung.


----------



## anz111 (27. Juni 2015)

Uiii da könnte man ja fast in eine Grundsatzdiskussion einsteigen....mach ich aber nicht 
Die ersten und ältesten Anlagen sind alles Naturteiche mit fast keiner Technik - und da seh ich das große Problem unserer Zeit - warum nimmt man sich nicht diese Anlagen als Vorbild??? Damals gabs noch keine GALA Bauer, die auf den Hype aufgesprungen sind und auch nicht den größten Teichbauer aller Zeiten, den du da zitierst. 

Was ich damit sagen will, für das Geschäft brauchst du eines - nämlich Geduld! Und das hat offensichtlich keiner mehr. 
Statt die Teichentwicklung mit Spannung zu beobachten - muss alles von heute auf morgen passen - was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht. 

Und wenn alles nichts mehr hilft, dann die Chemiekeule...das passt halt einfach zur Zeit. 
Dann kommen die endlosen Filterdiskussionen hier um Forum, puhh. 
ABER!!!! Mit Fischbesatz ist es kein Schwimmteich mehr, sondern ein Aqarium im großen Stil. Ja und da wird die Sache dann schon heikl, denn dann gelten wirklich andere Gesetze - zumindest für die Kleinanlagen von 100 m2 und weniger. 

Ich kenne einen NG Teich, der wurde sofort glasklar, nachdem die dicken Lieblinge rausgefischt wurden. Dafür ist diese Bauart einfach nicht gemacht, auch wenns der Hersteller anders behauptet (im Aquarium geht das auch nicht). 

Die ganze ST Problematik ist eines geworden - ein Riesengeschäft. Immer wieder erfindet wer das ultimative System und los geht das Geldverdienen. 
Ich finde es sehr schade, dass man der Natur nicht den Vorzug gibt. Die macht das schon Millionen von Jahren. Da wird man doch noch ein paar Jahre Zeit haben, bis sich die Systeme gefunden haben. Ich hab sie . Und spannend ist das allemal....

Ob trüb oder glasklar - entscheidend ist die Wasserqualität und nichts anderes. Sonst baut man einen Pool mit glasklaren toten Chlorwasser. Geht ja auch.

LG Oliver


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Juni 2015)

Da sind wir einer Meinung!
Weniger ist oft mehr! 
Ich schwimme lieber in zartgrün als in Chlorbleich.
--------------------------------------------------------

Alte Teichanlagen von "Früher" waren übrigens auch nicht technikfrei.
Diese haben meist einen Zulauf und einen Ablauf über einen sogenannten Mönch!
Google einmal nach Teichmönch oder Teich Mönch !

Das Prinzip dabei:
Das zuströmende Wasser erhöht den Wasserspiegel und das überschüssige Wasser wird vom Boden des Teiches über den Mönch nach oben gedrückt und abgeleitet!

So wurde und werden Teichanlagen oder Fischzuchten praktisch mit einem Bodenablauf versehen!!
Damit sich unten kein Schmodder dauerhaft bildet!
-------------------------------


So lange es nicht in Tiersammelwut endet.
Es kann aber auch mal nett mit zwei Fischlein anfangen.....
http://www.koi-live.de/viewtopic.php?t=43142&start=0&sid=5793702d3727b4a6d7b82cd4e1cdf235
Ist wohl ein Teichlein mit 4x NG- Standardfiltern und UV etc.......und von 2 ging es auf 500.

Und mit Keulen gegen die Natur zu kloppen....naja auch nicht mein Ding.
Mech. Vorfilterung sehe ich da noch rel. als nett an.- obwohl auch da vieles an Lebewesen den Bach runtergeht.

----------------------

Bei mir sind drei Fische drin. Schuld waren meine Mädels....nicht ich.
Ob es wohl drei bleiben..

Und so oder ähnlich geht es vielen Teichbesitzern. Das Ende ist dann Fischüberbesatz und Grün....
Da muss Mann hart bleiben- ich war zu weich.

Wenn man schon Koi einsetzt, dann keine Kleinen aus dem Baumarkt oder Nachzuchten, sondern ggf. Große, wo man das Geschlecht erkennt. Vermutlich. und dann eben reine Männer- oder Mädels- WG.

Aber generell ist doch wenigstens die Formoptimierung und der Einbau von ein paar Flanschen, BA für den Fall der Fälle nicht so schlecht.....
Ich pers. würde nichts gegen einen 200m³ Schwimmteich sagen mit 2 BA und 1 Rohrskimmer in KG110-Verrohrung zentral irgendwo hin........dazu 3 oder 4 Rücklaüfe in KG110 mit Flanschen 40cm unter Wasser...

Dann kann man getrost auch ein paar Jahre ohne Technik beobachten und ggf. einfach nach- oder umrüsten.
Aber an den eig. Teich muss keiner ran!
Das wäre sogar bei vielen mit Vermörtelung unmöglich.
Auch meine Baufehler kann ich nicht mehr korrigieren und muss damit leben.

Es gibt doch genug Beispiele, wo nach Jahren des Ärgers von versch. Systemen auf Schwerkraftsystem mit zentraler Filterung umgebaut wird.
Und da ist immer das Schlimme: Teich trocken legen, Folie aufschneiden oder komplett neu....
Das mag zwar bei Koiteichen nocht "lustig" sein aber bei einem 100 oder 200m³ Schwimmteich....

http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic42457-0.html


----------



## Wolmo (27. Juni 2015)

Moin Leute,
ich denke auch, dass an dem, was Oliver schreibt, eine Menge Wahrheit ist. Poolwasser im ST passt nicht. ST hat immer etwas mit Natur und den dort herrschenden Vorgängen von Schadstoff, Umwandlung in Nitrat und Abbau durch Pflanzen zu tun. Es ist doch auch ein Irrtum, wenn ich nitrathaltiges Wasser aus dem ST in einen Filtergraben leite und meine hinten habe ich das nitratärmste Wasser. Dies wird erst nach Jahren funktionieren, wenn die Pflanzen so viel von dem Zeug verdauen, dass es für Algenwachstum zu wenig wird. 

Ich selbst betreibe ein Meerwasseraquarium entgegen der Meinung sämtlicher "Experten" fast ohne Technik. Klar, Lampe und Abschäumer müssen sein. Trotz der wenigen Technik hat sich das Becken jetzt schon mehrere Jahre eingependelt. Nährstoffarmes Wasser, wenige Fische, Algenvernichter wie __ Schnecken usw.

Dies plane ich bei dem zukünftigen ST auch. Wenig Technik, Filtergraben mit vielen Unterwasserpflanzen und Mulmabsaugung wenn notwendig, maximal einmal im Jahr. Ich denke, dass eine saisonale Eintrübung bei einem ST einfach hingenommen werden muss. Wer glasklares Wasser sucht ist mit einem Pool und Chemie besser dran.

Grüße,
Wolfgang


----------



## anz111 (6. Juli 2015)

So liebe Leute!

Ich hol das Thema noch mal hoch und schreib schnell noch was über die Erfahrungen der letzten Tage:

Nachdem das Wasser wieder etwas klarer wurde, habe ich auch die Pumpe wieder im Intervall eine Stunde in der Früh und eine Stunden am Abend eingeschaltet. 
Wieder wurde das Wasser durch diese Maßnahme trüber und auch schwammen wieder mehr kleine Schlammpolster auf. 
Damit hat sich das mit der Pumpe erledigt.

Diese Schönwetterperiode haben meine beiden Söhne (9 u 10 Jahre alt) zum intensiven Baden genützt. Dabei sind die beiden Forscher jedesmal mit der Taucherbrille unterwegs und jagen die armen Teichmolche. Diese jagen sie dort wo sie sind, nämlich im den Ablagerungen am Boden. Da ich Urlaub hatte, konnte ich sie dabei gut beobachten und mir ist aufgefallen, dass sie in den Bereichen extrem den Schmodder aufgewühlt haben.

Dazu eine Anmerkung: durchs normale Baden und Schwimmen und auch Springen in den Teich kommst du aufgrund der Tiefe von 180-190 cm normalerweise nicht hin. Das heißt, es ist egal, was da am Grund liegt. Doch wenn die beiden Forscher dort alles aufwühlen, dann ist es klar, dass es zur Trübung kommt. 
Das Wasser hatte gestern eine Wassertemperatur von 29 Grad und zwar bis zum Boden!!!! Das heißt, die Schwebeteilchen machen das, was sie am besten können, nämlich schweben . Außerdem war viel Eintrag heuer durch die Fichtenblüte. 

Für mich heißt das, dass ich bei viel Eintrag noch ein 2. mal Absaugen sollte um das zu verhindern. Es heißt aber auch, dass es zu keinerlei Algenvermehrung usw. trotz der hohen Temperaturen gekommen ist. Also stimmt das Gleichgewicht! Mit mehr Wachstum in den nächsten Jahren im Pflanzbereich wird sich das mit der Wasserklarheit sowieso verändern.

Nach einem Gewitter heute morgen war der Teich schon wieder klarer - zumindest die 130 cm Stufe ist gut zu sehen.

LG Oliver


----------

